# Nice Rebuilt 9" Forklift Motor Electric Car Vehicle EV Conversion w/Coupling



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

*US $700.00* (0 Bid)
End Date: Thursday Jul-05-2012 18:47:29 PDT
Bid now | Add to watch list

More...


----------

